# Outdoor Enclosure - getting to be full bloom



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 5, 2008)

It's been a few months coming.. finally all but 2 of the Rose of Sharon have bloomed.

The sun "washes-out" some of the colors..






















A few of the different ones are shown in the other threads below...

Terry K


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like if torts could smile, yours would be beaming. Looks like a much loved feast is about to begin.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Terry, I know your RF and Stars must love this time of year. As well as you and the Mrs. Looking out at all those beautiful blooms.


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice pics!

Hermy would go crazy to see that much of rose of Sharon


----------

